# Best Beginner Charcoal Smoker



## jaybird1103 (Sep 17, 2013)

I am thinking about getting into smoking meats and I was wondering which would be the best beginner charcoal smoker. I am looking for something between the $50-$200 range (this includes grills and smoker boxes) but will go $300 max.


----------



## jpayer (Sep 17, 2013)

My first smoker was the ECB ( el cheapo brinkman) (brinkman gourmet charcoal smoker) and I absolutely loved it. It is a vertical water smoker and is extremely easy to use and has always produced excellent smoked meats. The thermostat on it has no temp readings just cool, ideal, and hot, so that kinda sucks but over all it's great. I bought mine for $45 at the local hardware store about 12 years ago. They are going for about $80-$100 now on amazon. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 17, 2013)

Jaybird........ morning and welcome to the forum....  Think about building an UDS (ugly drum smoker)...  they cook very well, and cost anywhere from $50 - $250.....  

Please take a moment and stop into " /*Roll Call*/   " and introduce yourself and get a proper welcome from our members.... Also, if you would note your location in your profile, it will help in the future when answering questions about smokin'...   elevation, humidity etc....    

We're glad you stopped in and joined our group...    Enjoy the long smokey ride....     Dave


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 17, 2013)

Save yourself a lot of frustration and get a 18.5" WSM (Weber Smokey Mountain) - the set-it-and-forget-it of charcoal smoakers. The WSM's are considered the best commercial charcoal smoker you can buy for under $500. There is a 18.5" and 22.5" version - both are very easy to set up and use and produce outstanding BBQ.

I messed around with a horizontal smoker to start with, spent $200 and a lot of time modifing it to end up with OK'ish results. A co-worker introduced me to the WSM and I have never looked back.

The 18.5" WSM is $299 and the 22.5" is $399, they don't need any mods to work well and due to the porcelin coating never rust out or anything.


----------



## smoke-n-meat (Sep 17, 2013)

spend the money and do your self a favor and get a Masterbuilt...............


----------



## jaybird1103 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks, however, the Weber Smokey Mountain smoker isn't in my budget right now due to the fact that I'm having to help take care of my 81-year old father, who was recently diagnosed with Parkinson's Disease. My mom, who usually did the cooking, passed away in 2010 of cancer and one of my sisters passed away in 2006.  However, I'll keep the WSM in my mind.


----------



## jirodriguez (Sep 17, 2013)

Jaybird1103 said:


> Thanks, however, the Weber Smokey Mountain smoker isn't in my budget right now due to the fact that I'm having to help take care of my 81-year old father, who was recently diagnosed with Parkinson's Disease. My mom, who usually did the cooking, passed away in 2010 of cancer and one of my sisters passed away in 2006.  However, I'll keep the WSM in my mind.


If you are handy with a drill and some basic tools you could build a UDS for under $100 (Ugly Drum Smoker - doesn't meant they are ugly though just a name). Look under the UDS or builders forum and you will find lots of info on building them, they work very well and make some great Que.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hands down the Mini-WSM is by far the most versatile, portable easy to build smoker out there. With a bit of looking around you can build one with simple tools in a matter of a few hours for less than $50.00.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129771/my-5-00-craigslist-find

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/147793/dueling-minis

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139371/first-smoke-for-the-double-decker-mini-wsm-ddmw


----------



## hambone1950 (Sep 17, 2013)

Jaybird1103 said:


> Thanks, however, the Weber Smokey Mountain smoker isn't in my budget right now due to the fact that I'm having to help take care of my 81-year old father, who was recently diagnosed with Parkinson's Disease. My mom, who usually did the cooking, passed away in 2010 of cancer and one of my sisters passed away in 2006.  However, I'll keep the WSM in my mind.



Well , the WSM is  definitely the best of the smokers in that range , but if its not in the budget , it's not there, so.... If you want something you can take out of the box and smoke with, , ( and it sounds like you got a lot on your plate so maybe you don't want to build or modify) I would say take yourself over to Home Depot and buy the brinkmann cheapo smoker . $60 , I think. You can cook chicken on it. You can cook pork butt on it. Ribs too. You will end up with some pretty decent bbq , but have no illusions , it is a little cantankerous.
There's tons of guys on this forum who cook on them and they can advise you on every aspect of the art of ECB cookery , but dollar for dollar , I think it's one of the better (cheap) beginner BBQ tools. If nothing else , it will make you really appreciate your WSM when you finally get one. And good luck with your situation there with your dad. I know that's a tough thing sometimes.


----------



## jpayer (Sep 17, 2013)

jpayer said:


> My first smoker was the ECB ( el cheapo brinkman) (brinkman gourmet charcoal smoker) and I absolutely loved it. It is a vertical water smoker and is extremely easy to use and has always produced excellent smoked meats. The thermostat on it has no temp readings just cool, ideal, and hot, so that kinda sucks but over all it's great. I bought mine for $45 at the local hardware store about 12 years ago. They are going for about $80-$100 now on amazon. Good luck with your decision.



Also, if you go this route, don't forget to utilize that water pan. Throw some beer, apple juice, fresh herbs, onion, etc to enhance the flavor of the meat.


----------



## rondar (Sep 17, 2013)

First off welcome this site is full of friendly and very helpful people.I bought a Brinkman off c'list and googled some mods I found the franken brinkman mods the best, the guy even has printable blue prints.I love it, its great for pork butt.But ribs takes some good placement for whole slabs.Good luck


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 17, 2013)

I believe in the cry once principle but if the difference in cooking and not cooking is an ECB I'd get it. You can probably find them for dirt cheap used online.

 If cash is an issue but you have tools and basic skill, I'd go UDS vs ECB. 

If you could find a WSM on Craigslist in the budget I would.


----------



## tstalafuse (Sep 18, 2013)

Just my two cents... I would go down to Home Depot/Lowes and buy a regular 22.5inch weber charcoal grill ($99) and order a smokenator ($60) to fit.  You would have the best of both worlds on a limited budget, a very good charcoal grill and a Weber "smoker". Otherwise, I would hold onto my cash until I could afford the WSM.


----------



## jaguarken (Sep 18, 2013)

The el cheapo Brinkman - no question. Cut my smoking teeth on it and very low cost to start with.  Be sure to do the mods, primarily putting the legs on the outside....big big help.


----------



## texas ray (Sep 18, 2013)

Here is my two cents:  I used a Brinkman (make sure it is the one with the enclosed base) for years and it does a good job (just keep the charcoal ash cleaned out of the vents).  I have a WSM 22.5 Bullet that I love, but for those who have tight budgets I recommend building a UDS or a Mini WSM.  The mini is my go to smoker for smaller smokes.  See my post http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/147033/mini-wsm-build-first-smoke (make sure to view all this post as I made several modifications due to good inputs from this Forum).  Also see the following links on how to build a Mini WSM or UDS --


----------



## grimm5577 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have a brinkman and have been pleased, it's well worth the $60.


----------



## jrl50401 (Sep 18, 2013)

I bought a ECB at Wal-Mart for $47.  I drilled five 1/2 to 3/4 inch holes in the charcoal pan and added a temp guage opposite the ECB guage.  It works great.  But, I too really wanted a Weber Smokey Mountain.  I kept looking on Craigslist and I was able to find one for $125.  It's very clean, though an older model.  I want to add casters and a temp guage to it.  I haven't fired it up yet, want to complete the mods, then will do so.  So, my recommendation is keep looking on Craigslist....something will turn up, just gotta be patient!  :)


----------



## pargeman (Sep 18, 2013)

I am new also to smoking meat so I bought the cheap Brinkmann....I have smoked chicken and ribs already and have enjoyed some great tasting meat...I bought a new gauge with numbers and doing the small and easy meats before I buy something new to do bigger meats!!! Good luck...


----------



## overground (Sep 19, 2013)

JIRodriguez said:


> Save yourself a lot of frustration and get a 18.5" WSM (Weber Smokey Mountain) - the set-it-and-forget-it of charcoal smoakers. The WSM's are considered the best commercial charcoal smoker you can buy for under $500. There is a 18.5" and 22.5" version - both are very easy to set up and use and produce outstanding BBQ.
> 
> I messed around with a horizontal smoker to start with, spent $200 and a lot of time modifing it to end up with OK'ish results. A co-worker introduced me to the WSM and I have never looked back.
> 
> The 18.5" WSM is $299 and the 22.5" is $399, they don't need any mods to work well and due to the porcelin coating never rust out or anything.


I agree with JlRodriguez. Get the WSM...you'll be very, very glad you did.

I started (and needlessly tortured myself) on a modified ECB.....search my threads on here. 

Pros:

I learned a ton.

I paid my dues.

Although at least 10x more work, it turned out some great Q.

Cheap

Cons:

Cheap

At least 10x more work than a WSM.

Essentially useless without some relatively difficult (depending on tools / knowhow) and potentially pricey modifications.

Almost forced to use Kingsford Blue...Lump will spike temps out of control.

Flimsy.

Nowhere near airtight.

Nearly impossible to use an ATC (Automatic Temp Controller), unless you get the model with the enclosed base...and even then.

You will want a WSM after the first or second cook...so pretty much a waste of money.

Hard to sell.

Tiny cook space.

Will rust out.

Just more difficult on all accounts.


----------



## lawman2391 (Sep 19, 2013)

I agree with tstalafuse (a few posts above), my advice would be to go to any "big box" store and invest in a regular Weber kettle grill.  I have really good results (even for a newbie) with mine andlike he mentioned, you will have a dual purpose item (smoker/grill).  Please feel free to look at my profile and see the pics I have posted if this option interests you.  Also, if you go this route, you can find some awesome videos on YouTube for ideas of how to set things up for specific cuts of meat (I learned some good things from "The BBQ Pits Boys" about utilizing my Weber Kettle).  I cannot comment on the Smokinator, since I have never used it, but I have had good results with just smoking wood chunks (again, available at the big box stores).  I have done brisket, pork shoulder, ribs, and chicken all with great results.

I also got an ECB (El Cheapo Brinkman) from my brother in law for free a few years ago and have had fun doing mods to it and have had some decent sucess with it, but not nearly as good as the results I get on my Weber...just my 2 cents...

Feel free to send me a personal message if you want specifics, I'd be glad to help if you need it...

I'll say some prayers for your dad also...


----------



## jaked (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey Jay,  Welcome To SMF.  I am In Agreement With Jpayer I Still Have My EL Cheapo Brinkman Vertical Smoker And It Is Almost 30 Years Old Now. The Only Mod I Suggest Is Get A Heavy Duty Grate that Fits On The Supplied Charcoal Pan To Allow It To Breath. Of Course I Would Like To have A WSM, they Are The Best But I Don't Want To Spend The Money Either. Any Way Happy SMokin! ! !  Whatever You DeCide!


----------



## nomnomnom (Sep 19, 2013)

I got an ECB a few weeks ago as I am new at smoking and let me tell you. It is a task at first. I have modded the crap out of it and am going to try some ribs again this weekend. I hope the temps will stay controlled this time. They are cheap to start with so you might wanna try one but if your stress level maxes easily I would not suggest it.


----------



## luv2qandgrill (Sep 19, 2013)

I would have to agree with Dirt Sailor and Texas Ray and go with the Mini WSM.  I've been kicking around what smoker to buy for over two years and still plan on getting a larger one someday (the 18.5 WSM) but I built the mini and really see no need to buy another smoker.  You will have a blast building it and there are so many different builds out there you'll have plenty to choose from.  Took mine on a road trip in the motor home  and got some great meals.  Also, you won't be spending a lot on charcoal with the mini.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 19, 2013)

Jaybird, I have NEVER smoked meat until recently, and kind of stumbled into it as I contemplated how to use my abandoned Weber Kettle to smoke meat.  I now use a 22.5" Weber Kettle and the Smokenator.  Although I used the Kettle for grillin' for decades before I switched to propane, I never had much luck with getting the smoked meat taste and texture I desired on the Kettle.  All that changed with the Smokenator.  Wow, we love the results.

You could get a 22.5" Weber One Touch for $100 to $150 (or watch Craigslist for "well loved" deals in the $20-30 range then replace the grates for $25-$30).  Smokenator for $70 delivered.  And a Maverick ET-732 wireless digital dual probe thermometer for $60.  That combination is a great way to learn the art of smoking, temperature management, weather factors, etc.  Smoking meat is definitely an art and no matter what equipment you buy you'll have to learn the techniques and processes to be efficient.  The Smokenator is EASY to use and learn.

I won't argue at all with the guys saying get the 18.5" Weber Smokey Mountain.  That will be my next purchase, probably in the Spring.  The WSM is a no-hassle set it and forget it smoker.  The Kettle/Smokenator requires attention at least every hour or two once you learn temperature management. It requires much more attention until you "get it" by your second or third smoke.        

Whatever you buy, it might just be the beginning of a bunch of excuses to buy a ton of little things you obviously will need to become a well equipped smoker.  Spray bottles, silicone gloves, nitrile gloves, aluminum roasting pans, cooling racks to put IN the roasting pans to keep your meat out of the drippings, bigger water pans, 8x20 lb bags of charcoal on sale, oak/hickory/pecan/apple/mesquite wood bags, rib racks............you get the picture.  Except for the charcoal and wood you probably don't need any of it, but some of us can't help ourselves.

Smokin' meat............a powerfully tasty obsession!

Have fun!!!!!!


----------



## gary s (Sep 20, 2013)

I started with an ECB and still on occasion get it out and smoke something, That was my first smoker. depending on where you live, temp, rain, snow etc. .it can be a challenge. I live in East Texas so no snow to contend with. Winter and wind  a little more challenging. I did do some mods on mine and it helped it a lot. If you are just wanting to try it out and see if this is something you are going to like, the ECB is a cheap way to get started. Like some of the other members stated there are a lot of smokers to choose from and a lot better and easier. The only thing about the ECB if you don't like it or smoking is not your thing you haven't invested much and can always put it in a garage sale or give it away. If you are like most of us I am guessing you will love it and always be looking for "THe Perfect Smoker"   Good luck

Gary


----------



## cecil (Sep 21, 2013)

Try checking Craig's list or ebay, you may find a WSM at a good price.


----------



## dtatro69 (Oct 16, 2013)

I would defiantly build yourself a UDS. You won't be disappointed. Another plus with the UDS there very efficient when built right. When I built mine last year it Cost me a total of $40.00.


----------



## bvbull200 (Oct 17, 2013)

Where are you located?  Craigslist is a great place to find some good deals on smokers.  Provide your location and I'm sure some folks wouldn't mind checking your local Craigslist for something worth considering in your budget.

Otherwise, build an UDS.  It will take some time to do it the first time, but you can come well under your budget and leave yourself a few bucks to get some toys to go with it (e.g. Maverick ET-732).

Good luck with your grandfather.  Parkinson's is a bi**h.  Kudos for stepping up and helping take care of him.


----------



## bbqguy777 (Oct 18, 2013)

The best one that I can recommend would have to be the Brinkmann Trailmaster Limited Edition. I am new to smoking myself and have browsed and shopped around a lot. This is the best one I was recommended about and beat all the others in comparison. I paid 299.99 for it at my local BJ's (similiar to Sams Club) but you can pick them up at Home Depot for around the same.


----------



## show me smoke (Oct 18, 2013)

Weber smoky mountain...18.5 inch.


----------



## magslam (Oct 18, 2013)

There's a new Weber Smokey Mountain 14.5 inches, check it:


You still can look around and maybe get a discount somehow.

Weber Smokey Mountain, the absolute ultimate smoker.


----------



## magslam (Oct 18, 2013)

The 22.5 & 26.5 OT kettle can go a long way doing "low and slow".


----------



## wormtown q (Oct 18, 2013)

I have a one of the Brinkman two door box style smokers.  They go for $60 or so at Home Depot.  Out of the box it's a pain but for another $20 or so dollars in expanded steel and about an hour of work making a charcoal box you'll be able to make really good Que.  I can hold between 250 and 300 for 6 hours on a single load of coal.  There are instructions on this site on how to build one.  Just remember to add some feet to it so that the ash can fall through.


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 19, 2013)

I guess I missed this thread for the last few weeks, but here's my 2¢ worth.

Get a Weber 22.5" Kettle Grill.  Shop CL and you'll save a bunch of money.  I saw one in Austin TX a few days ago for $12 !!.  You can get them for $35 to $50 almost all the time.  Hold out for the One-Touch-Gold.  It makes cleaning up ashes easier.

On the Weber you will learn how to control your fire and how to make smoke.  As a bonus, you can also use it as grill.

Once you feel confident with the Weber kettle, find yourself one of the small kettles called a Smokey Joe.  Then search here for how to build a mini-WSM using the smokey joe and a tamale steamer.  This makes a great charcoal smoker.

To my knowledge, this is the least expensive way to get into smoking meats; and, in my opinion, the tools are among the best for that purpose.  You won't be able to smoke for the masses with this setup, but you will not want to attempt that until you've gained some skills and confidence.  By then, you will have exposed yourself to a lot of ideas and equipment here and will be able to decide what your ultimate smoker will be.

Remember, this is just my 2¢ worth.


----------



## kettleq (Oct 19, 2013)

You can't go wrong with a kettle and smokenator!! This is what I have been smoking with for awhile now!! I'm getting a MES 40 for Christmas. I have learned a lot with it.


----------



## bugz13 (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm going to have to chime in and agree with the folks recommending the WSMs. I'm in SoCal and there are always buying opportunities on CraigsList. Check it out in your area. I just checked my local CraigsList and found the following: 22.5" - 1 @ $325 - 1 @ $300 - 1 @ $250 // 18" - 1 @ $230 - 1 @ $145 - 1 @ $100

I picked up my second 22.5" last Spring from a guy that I found on Craig's... It was in new condition (looked like it had been used a couple times) for $200. I did have to drive about 40 miles to pick it up; but no big deal. If you want to do cold smoking in it get an AMPS or an AMPS Tube smoker.


----------



## steve carpenter (Oct 21, 2013)

I used to have a char griller duo and when I wanted to start making ribs and pulled pork, I got the side firebox for just under $100.  I really regreted it because even after sealing it up and doing some of the mods, I still didn't like how much I had to maintain the fire and wood chunks.  Everything came out way too smokey and I ended up burning a few holes in my deck from hot coals that fell out of the door when adding fuel.

I know it's out of OP's budget, but I replaced the whole setup with a WSM 22.5" and a kettle silver.  I sold my duo which more than paid for the kettle and gave me a good chunk towards the smoker.  Also, I'm happy with the less room it takes up and the portability.


----------



## rschlank (Oct 21, 2013)

WSM, no doubt.


----------



## trickyputt (Oct 23, 2014)

I started with an ECB. My favorite trick was changing temperature with a series of electrical plates in which I had drilled different size airholes. I could lower the temperature as a result by placing the plates over the large factory hole under the charcoal pan.


----------



## magslam (Oct 24, 2014)

overground said:


> I agree with JlRodriguez. Get the WSM...you'll be very, very glad you did.
> 
> I started (and needlessly tortured myself) on a modified ECB.....search my threads on here.
> 
> ...


I agree. In addition Weber now sells a 14.5 smoker (http://www.weber.com/grills/series/smokers/smoker-14); I have read about people who now only uses this small ones all the time even when they own a full 22".


----------



## fvbountyhunter (Oct 24, 2014)

Hello and welcome, I too am new to the site my first smoker was the eco brinkman it has worked well for many years. recently I bought a new Smokin it 3 smoker still learning how to use it, so far my old Brinkman worked better on fish than the new one . sorry for your loss, and good luck in your smoking


----------



## dannyarterberry (Oct 25, 2014)

I started with a cheap char-Broiler off set. It works pretty good to get started with.  You can learn the basics with it. Just play with it and have fun. I got it at Wal-Mart. The metal is not very think so it will start to rust pretty quick if you don't  take care of it.


----------



## socal (Oct 26, 2014)

My first smoker was the Weber 22.5" WSM.  But I would advise anyone wanting to learn the art of smoking to just buy a Weber kettle grill for $130 and get a smokenator kit for it.  It will work great.  Even without buying a smokenator setup, you can smoke on it just fine.  I've used mine to smoke food many times and the food comes out great.  Go to bbqpitboys.com and see how the boys smoke food using their Weber kettle, without the smokenator setup.  They have tons of videos on their website for smoking various types of food and they always prefer using their kettle grill to anything else.  The boys know what they're talking about when it comes to bbq.


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jun 6, 2017)

As said many darned times here on the forum, the ECB is an awesome smoker to learn on if the budget only calls for under 100 bucks. You might need to mod the body with gaskets and mod to the air flow ect, but it can be a great way to learn to smoke.

However, being in the same boat and getting BACK into BBQ and smoking, Ive opted for the WSM 22.5"

Buying a new house, with a massive deck. The house isn't big, but the deck is. Plenty of summer parties and family gatherings. Set and forget is gonna be my game, for sure. So, out of the box ready to rock? WSM. Easy to use and almost completely "dummy proof"? WSM.


----------



## ncwolf (Jun 7, 2017)

I would figure out what you want in a smoker. Do you want to tend a fire or do you want/need something more set and forget?  

I picked up an "open box" Masterbuilt Vertical Charcoal Smoker from  Amazon for $40 a few months ago(currently on sale for $60) and I have been very happy with it. I switched out the charcoal pan (to a wok topper) and thermostat so I have a total of $60 in it. Once I figured out the vent setting it seems to hold temperature nicely. It is NOT a set it an forget it smoker, about every 45- 60  minutes make some room in the charcoal pan and add about a pound. I have always liked to feed a fire so I wanted this, my plan is to step up to a stick burner in a few years if all goes well.


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jun 7, 2017)

NCWolf said:


> I picked up an "open box" Masterbuilt Vertical Charcoal Smoker from  Amazon for $40 a few months ago(currently on sale for $60) and I have been very happy with it. I switched out the charcoal pan (to a wok topper) and thermostat so I have a total of $60 in it. Once I figured out the vent setting it seems to hold temperature nicely. It is NOT a set it an forget it smoker, about every 45- 60  minutes make some room in the charcoal pan and add about a pound. I have always liked to feed a fire so I wanted this, my plan is to step up to a stick burner in a few years if all goes well.


I would love to see what you did to it. Im currently thinking about the WSM as my main unit, but Id also like a secondary "project" smoker for those 1 or 2 times a year when I gotta cook for the entire family


----------



## dispenser (Jun 7, 2017)

If you can go $300 max, then the 18.5 inch WSM is in your budget.  The smaller one would be $200.  If your time is limited, as well as your budget, the WSM is the way to go.  You don't have to baby sit the WSM when you do long, or over night cooks.  You will be constantly tending the fire, and watching temps on the more cheaply made vertical smokers.  If you enjoy fiddling with the fire, and watching temps, go cheaper.  If you have other things to do, go Weber.


----------



## zeketers (Jun 7, 2017)

well my 2 cents is I'v had good luck with my vertical Trailmaster L \ E going on 2 yrs old no rust or anything falling off did do 3 mod's taller smoke stack  legs on the charcoal baskets to raise it up put 2 added vents on the bass after thought u don't need that last one ... only other thing I did out of the box was to put high temp caulk around the base at the bottom and top and around the stack I'v got about 70.00 in including the base price it was a shame Brinkman went  out of business they should of stayed in Tx. instead  of going  to China .... just my 3 cents zekester


----------



## dauppe (Jun 8, 2017)

Ditto on the 22.5 Weber and the Smokinator. I had very good results without babysitting it too much. Only thing here in Michigan it is tough to maintain a steady 230-250F temp in the winter when the wind starts blowing. You can always put the smoke to the meat for 6 hrs and then finish in the oven (no shame).

I successfully did chicken, turkey, pork shoulder, pork loin, pork ribs, and beef brisket.

And you have a nice charcoal BBQ grill to boot!


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 8, 2017)

I realize this thread is from a 2013 original post.  Heck, I even posted on it when all I had was my Weber Kettle and the Smokenator.  That combination taught me to smoke meat, control temps, manage fuel, etc.  I found the water tray was pretty useless and learned to dry smoke after trying several solutions.  I was perfectly happy with the Kettle/Smokenator set up but didn't realize my wife was unhappy that I'd spend all day Saturday and/or Sunday tending the Kettle.  About 90 minutes was all I could go before temps started dropping or rising beyond 25F of what I wanted. 

It was my wife's idea that I upgrade, and count it as my Christmas present for 2013, six months after I started smoking.   As soon as I started using the WSM, and we started going to the movies, shopping, etc while meat was safely slow smoking at home on the WSM, she said "Thanks for giving me my weekends back." 

I still use the Kettle several times a week, both to grill, and what I call hot n fast grill smoking.  I can't remember the last time I used the Smokenator, but it does work.  Nowadays I just use one or two charcoal baskets in the Kettle, utilizing both direct and indirect heat, plus a 15" paella pan with a 13.25" round cooling rack inside it. 

The WSM gets used for long smokes, low temp smokes, and volume smokes.  The Kettle for grilling, pizza, sides, and low volume (5 -7 lbs or less) hot n fast smokes.

I'm a Weber fan for life.


----------



## kam59 (Jun 8, 2017)

If your'e handy build a UDS. If you need right out of the box save your dollars and buy a WSM. 18.5" will do nicely but you will eventually want more so study hard before you pull the trigger and wait to just get the 22.5".


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jun 9, 2017)

The kettle is a guaranteed investment on my part, I wanna real grill. The inlaws have their house that backup to our property that were buying. They have gas.....Ill stick with fire and flavor, not fire and heat.


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jun 9, 2017)

kam59 said:


> If your'e handy build a UDS. If you need right out of the box save your dollars and buy a WSM. 18.5" will do nicely but you will eventually want more so study hard before you pull the trigger and wait to just get the 22.5".


@kam59 do you have plans or know of plans (oh boy, opening the big box of worms) for a UDS? Also, the 18.5 vs 22.5 WSM. Is it just a better idea to go for gusto on the size? That 100 dollar difference is a big bump on a low budget


----------



## damascusmaker (Jun 9, 2017)

Consider the Akorn.


----------



## kam59 (Jun 9, 2017)

chunkymonkey said:


> @kam59 do you have plans or know of plans (oh boy, opening the big box of worms) for a UDS? Also, the 18.5 vs 22.5 WSM. Is it just a better idea to go for gusto on the size? That 100 dollar difference is a big bump on a low budget


I have built plenty of UDS's and while i have never actually made a set of plans I can certainly walk you through the build process. There is not much to a K.I.S.S. UDS. and you can purchase a charcoal basket if you do not want to build one.

I have both the 18.5" and the 22.5" WSM. Once we bought the 22.5" the smaller one sits a lot. It is much easier to cook a full packer on the larger one let alone if you are doing several pork butts. It did not take me long to out grow the smaller one. And while I do prefer my offsets my wife is usually in charge of the cooking when she wants brisket or butts and I am busy.


----------

